# Paph. parnatanum



## P.K.Hansen (Nov 2, 2021)

My parnatanum is in bloom again. Two flowers.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 2, 2021)

must be closely related to venustum?


----------



## Paphluvr (Nov 2, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> must be closely related to venustum?



I'd say a lot closer to wardii or sukhakulii. Very nice, don't think I've seen this before.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 2, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> must be closely related to venustum?


They belong to the Barbata section so all related.

But… the veined pouch is very reminiscent of venustum. It’s inheritance should be investigated.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 2, 2021)

Very nice and rare flower. Congrats to grow and flower it.
On the first sight I was slightly sceptical about its identity because it looks pretty diferently to this Paph. parnatanum, which seems to but be the base for the description but the more photos I saw in the net the more resamble they to your flower.


Paphluvr said:


> I'd say a lot closer to wardii........................



This is what I'd say, too.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 2, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> ..........But… the veined pouch is very reminiscent of venustum. It’s inheritance should be investigated.



Leslie, have a look at all those Paph. parnatanum. They all have a veined pouch and even if not all might be true species they veined pouch remains.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 2, 2021)

GuRu said:


> Leslie, have a look at all those Paph. parnatanum. They all have a veined pouch and even if not all might be true species they veined pouch remains.


Thanks Rudolf. 

To clarify. My statement was not the fact the vein pouch was doubtful of its species status.... rather I was curious on the contribution of its veiny pouch to making veiny pouched hybrids (as in the case of venustums).


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 2, 2021)

To me this looks like a natural hybrid or a population with significant gene introgression. (wardii x venustum) or (suhkakulii x venustum). The resemblance to wardii or suhkakulii is much stronger than the resemblance to venustum. 

Whether a natural hybrid or a natural species, I don't know.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 2, 2021)

Leo Schordje said:


> To me this looks like a natural hybrid or a population with significant gene introgression. (wardii x venustum) or (suhkakulii x venustum). The resemblance to wardii or suhkakulii is much stronger than the resemblance to venustum.
> 
> Whether a natural hybrid or a natural species, I don't know.


There are no natural hybrids of venustum with those two other species. Wardii is separated by geographical terrains of mountains and sukhakulii is in Thailand (far from NE India states and Bhutan). This was discovered in my venustum research.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 2, 2021)

Congrats on the double flowering, Per!

To chime in on the debate of the status of Per's plant, a photo of my defunct and dearly departed P. parnatanum:


----------



## Martin (Nov 2, 2021)

Very nice Per, Not often seen!

If i remember correct its Origin are Philippines, so gar away from the distribution from venustum...

Per i have also one in flower. Are you intrested in exchange Pollen to propagate this species.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Nov 3, 2021)

Martin said:


> Very nice Per, Not often seen!
> 
> If i remember correct its Origin are Philippines, so gar away from the distribution from venustum...
> 
> Per i have also one in flower. Are you intrested in exchange Pollen to propagate this species.


If I can figure out how to do it, I can send the pollen to you.
Never done that before though.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 3, 2021)

If I remember Leslie right, sending the pollen wrapped in wax paper might be the best way to do it? If needed you can always ask him for further advice!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 3, 2021)

Guldal said:


> If I remember Leslie right, sending the pollen wrapped in wax paper might be the best way to do it? If needed you can always ask him for further advice!


Yes correct, press the pollen between the wax paper to spread the stick.


----------



## gego (Nov 7, 2021)

I would love to get hold of this plant as it's no where to be found in the Phils anymore...One day I can bring one back there...


----------



## JimNJ (Nov 7, 2021)

Such a treat to see this again!


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 7, 2021)

I have one in bud, few years ago there were few plants for sale at O&M, Germany.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Nov 8, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> I have one in bud, few years ago there were few plants for sale at O&M, Germany.


That's where this one is from too.


----------



## Martin (Nov 16, 2021)

Would like to thank Per so much for sending me Pollen. Would be so great if it will work:




I also visited the parents of our plants, which are still alive and in good condition. Hopefully they will also produce more offsprings!


----------



## JimNJ (Nov 16, 2021)

Wonderful you’ve been able to keep these plants going esp if they’re no longer around in the wild. Hopefully seedlings can be made available here in North America too.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 17, 2021)

Martin said:


> Would like to thank Per so much for sending me Pollen. Would be so great if it will work:....



Martin, good luck and fingers crossed (Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass sich keimfähiger Samen bildet)


----------



## Martin (Nov 18, 2021)

Will post updates here! If anyone else is intrested in pollen let me know.


----------



## FrankRC (Nov 18, 2021)

This species comes from the same area in the Philippines as Argus. Argus is the closest related species.


----------

